# Recommendation for the second waterstone?



## AddictforLife (Jan 11, 2012)

Currently I have a a 1000K king and I am looking for a second stone. I am on a budget I am looking for the best value for a stone to get my knife very sharp. I have consider the king 4000 grits and 6000 grits stone, but I am not sure if they are good stones to buy. I am sure there are better one's out there.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 11, 2012)

I think the gessin line from jki is the way to go.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 11, 2012)

A Suehiro 6k has filled the role beautifully for me, and others love the Rika 5k.
Don't sell King stones short. Sure, they're not the best around, but they are solid performers, especially if you know the stone well. A while back, was challenged by Chef Ma (KC) to learn to polish a bevel on my 1k King. Once I figured it out, there isn't much it can't do on a stainless, or monosteel carbon.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 11, 2012)

I like Sigma II 3K, 6K and 10K. 

Good fast cutting stones, little to no dishing and good feedback. 

M


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 11, 2012)

Rika 5k for sure.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 11, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Rika 5k for sure.


For a budget stone, this where I'd go, as well.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 11, 2012)

+2 on the Rika; maybe even a green brick or blue aoto....


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 11, 2012)

I have to go for the Rika 5k as well, I like it so much I have one for home and one for work.


----------



## Ratton (Jan 11, 2012)

I have both the Ritka and the Gessin and I prefer the Gessin 4000 or 5000 hands down. I personally wasn't that impressed with the Ritka.:eyebrow: I say go with the Gessin here: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/shiage-toishi.html. :2cents:


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 11, 2012)

Rika or Gesshin 5k. The Gesshin 4k would probably be outside our price range but it is very popular also.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah. I'm a Gesshin user, as well. I guess it just depends on exactly what you're willing to spend.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 11, 2012)

Saving money? Rika 5k.
Not? Jnat!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 11, 2012)

I mean he said budget, Rika 5k is the way to go here. Great stone with plenty of bang for the buck. Wanna spend more? Sure, gesshin or choosera.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 11, 2012)

What is the big difference on the Gesshin 4000 and 5000 besides the 5000 is splash and go. Quite a difference in price.

I like the Rika, but it is all I have known in that range.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 11, 2012)

mc2442 said:


> What is the big difference on the Gesshin 4000 and 5000 besides the 5000 is splash and go. Quite a difference in price.
> 
> I like the Rika, but it is all I have known in that range.



Jon has done videos on both of them:
[video=youtube;dc5zT44voQo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc5zT44voQo[/video]
[video=youtube;Udk3IYInhDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udk3IYInhDw[/video]


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a togiharo 1000k, 4000k combo that really does a great job. Give me a laser edge with just the right amount of toothiness.


----------



## Seb (Jan 11, 2012)

King G-1 #8K.


----------



## chefofthefuture (Jan 11, 2012)

where do the chosera's fall into the mix?


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for posting the videos, but I don't think they answered my question on the price difference between the two. The 4k looks to be more of a mid stone, and he talks about the rate of cutting on it that surprises people. 5k seems to be more of a finishing stone, especially with the extra mud worked up.

Was just curious that the same line (name at least, though one splash and go and the other not) had 2 that close together that seemed pretty far apart. Still only tried one set of stones, and still learning on those, so I don't have the variety to compare to.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 12, 2012)

mc2442 said:


> Thank you for posting the videos, but I don't think they answered my question on the price difference between the two. The 4k looks to be more of a mid stone, and he talks about the rate of cutting on it that surprises people. 5k seems to be more of a finishing stone, especially with the extra mud worked up.
> 
> Was just curious that the same line (name at least, though one splash and go and the other not) had 2 that close together that seemed pretty far apart. Still only tried one set of stones, and still learning on those, so I don't have the variety to compare to.


The 5k and 4k are from different "lines." The 5k is a middle hardness, splash n go and, as you mentioned, is mainly a finisher. I find that I rarely have any burr left once I'm done with it and on the occasion I do have a little, it is comes off easily stropping on pretty much anything to yield a clean edge. I'd say the edge I get from it is somewhat finer than the average 5k synthetic. Like most splash n go stones, it is a little slower than average and the finish is shinier than most, if that matters to you. I use this stone a lot. If my memory serves me correctly, the 4k stone is a little harder and is fast on pretty much any steel (although I find speed on higher grit stones to be a non-issue). It is fairly thirsty and leaves a relatively aggressive edge. Burr removal following this stone is a little more involved but still not generally an issue. The finish has a matte appearance regardless of steel type.


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you tk.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 13, 2012)

No problem.


----------



## Justin0505 (Jan 13, 2012)

I also have the JKI Gesshin 4K. It's not the cheapest, but its really really good: cuts faster even than some much lower grit stones and leaves a really even, bright, and aggressive edge. 
Between that and your 10k I think you would have 90% of your possible sharpening needs covered (might possibly need something in the sub 1k range to do major grinding).


----------

